# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Where to party with the locals of Kiev?

## coolblu21

Of all the countries I’ve visited for over the years, nothing has left me wanting more than the city of Kiev. I went there a couple of years ago during an international dating social event I signed up for and since then, I’ve wanted to “refresh” my experience there. Thinking about booking a ticket soon and this time, I’m going to be focusing my time there with partying, and hopefully, join in some local festivals there as well. Do you guys know any great places to party your ass out? It doesn’t have to be specifically during the night time too. Just want to have fun, drink, and take lots of photos. Thanks in advance, buds!

----------


## kttm

I'd recommend to visit "Day of Kyiv" holiday (last weekend of May).
--> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiev_Day
--> google.com/search?q="kiev+day"+holiday&tbm=isch

----------


## ooogra

I'm planning to go there for the winter holidays. As far as I know Christmas there is at the beginning of January so I'm pretty sure pubs there will be overcrowed and you can always find something interesting to do. But anyways, I will just get more details when arrive at the hotel (I booked a room in one of Premier Hotels and Resorts) from the hotel staff

----------


## RodneyMoore

I was in Kiev 2 times. There is a very cool party at Atlas Weekend. It is in the middle of summer.

----------

